# Decoy Backpack



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Looking for a decoy backpack for Christmas. Who makes the best one? Splash? Avery? Any others?


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

Avery! Duh!!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Funny, Josh. I have a picture for you. Send me your email address.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

I'll be the first one to admit, it's been a long, long time since I've "packed" any decoys, but here's my advice on the subject.

I always had better luck with the versions that were a back pack first, and a decoy bag second. The decoy bag with straps is a horrible subsitute and is immediately umcomfortable. I believe the last one I had was an Avery version, and if I remember it was a pretty good one. I believe I gave it away with some decoys I was selling, I can't remember. I don't remember the model either.

I did have buddy once that converted an old frame pack, he bought second hand. He rigged a smallish decoy bag to it, that he put underneath a shortened pack that he used for gear, then he somehow secured his gun to the rig. That thing was the ticket. He could haul 12-18 decoys, plenty of shells, lunch and other essentials, and his gun as far as he cared to walk.

Later,
Kev


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cabela's, Mack's, and Avery make some good ones. My favorite is a Cabela's model that has a stiff foam frame, holds dozens of dekes and has pockets, even a pocket for a Mojo Duck decoy.

A bag needs to have plenty of mesh but if you Texas Rig your duck decoys it's nice to have a row of fabric on the top, around the rim of the bag so the bundle of dekes slide in without getting hung up. Also a bag that rides high is important and tough to find. I recommend trying one on at the store.

In the picture below I have 3 swan decoys, some gull decoys, my jacket, an average-sized day pack full of stuff, and a dead swan in my pack. And I believe there's a quart thermos bottle in the Mojo pocket. It's comfortable, riding high, and I had no trouble bending over and picking up litter on the way back to the truck.



uh...I do not recommend letting your call hang out of the bag though. :?


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Goob, I think that's the Splash pack. The company is located in Sandy, and charges less than Cabelas:

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hunt...s/104291280.uts&WTz_l=DirectLoad;cat104291280

http://sophuntinggear.com/products/?route=product/product&path=13&manufacturer_id=5&product_id=346

I haven't seen this or the Avery pack in person, but may look at the Splash today.

Both you and Kevin are correct, the main weaknesses of most decoy bags are that they ride too low, and so hit the back of your thighs or knees with every step, the straps aren't padded, and there's no back padding. I don't need to carry more than about a dozen decoys, but having separate compartments for shells, binoculars, calls, camera, gun, birds, etc, is very nice. I've thought about just strapping a regular decoy bag onto one of my internal frame packs, but that's awkward.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

The Splash pack is really nice, and USA made. It's comfortable, floats, and has a gun sleeve built in. I would rather carry my dekes in a burlap bag with a rope for a strap than use a pack made by Avery.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

paddler213 said:


> Goob, I think that's the Splash pack. The company is located in Sandy, and charges less than Cabelas:
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hunt...s/104291280.uts&WTz_l=DirectLoad;cat104291280
> 
> ...


Cool, thanks. I didn't know what a Splash pack was. Live a sheltered life, in Hooterville.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Pumpgunner said:


> The Splash pack is really nice, and USA made. It's comfortable, floats, and has a gun sleeve built in. I would rather carry my dekes in a burlap bag with a rope for a strap than use a pack made by Avery.


One of my packs has a gun sleeve. Not sure it's the one in the picture though. I think Cabela's discontinued the one I'm wearing in the pic. I'd sure like to get another one or two for relatives or company.

.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

That Long Haul Decoy Bag looks cool! I may have to buy one for the long winter walks.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 31, 2007)

We have a couple splash backpacks in stock at Mud Buddy in West Jordan


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

More info. Splash makes the one Cabelas sells, but it's a bit fancier than the Long Haul. The Cabelas one has the detachable motion decoy sack, the Long Haul doesn't. The Long Haul has the gun pouch, but only the single, large sack for decoys otherwise.

I bought the Blind Pack instead. It is basically a small pack with multiple pouches, an internal organizer, but also a detachable decoy bag. The decoy sack has a mesh bottom, but holds fewer decoys than the Long Haul. Should hold more than a dozen, though, which is plenty for me:

http://sophuntinggear.com/products/?route=product/product&path=13&product_id=357

I like that he company is local, so customer service should be great.


----------

